# Chausson Welcome 85 Payload



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good evening to you all, sorry its late but just looking for a bit more independent advise.
Tomorrow I will complete the purchase of our first Motorhome after years of hiring we've taken the plunge and propose to purchase a Chusson Wlecome 85 2.8 (old shape) registered in December 06.
The van fits our needs and some of you have already kindly given me advise on an earlier posting-thanks to you all,but I have one concern which I would like advise on.
The van runs on a 3400kg chassis and the available payload is quoted at 446 kg,compared to other vans we considered seams a little low.
However when I checked with a Chausson dealer I was informed that Chausson quote available pay load assuming that fuel and water tanks are 90% full and with a driver of 75 kg included.
Being new to Motorhoming does this sound correct and if so will 446 kg be enough for a family vehicle. 
We don't want to carry heavy items such as scooters of tow any thing,just a couple of push bike and the normal odds and sods.
I would be very grateful for any input.
Thanks again.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If that's what Chausson did with your van, then that's the correct way to do it - quote payload according to the van's MIRO - Mass In Running Order.

The only real way to do this is to load it up, and take it to a weighbridge. It depends on how heavy the other travellers are (sorry  ), and how much stuff you take with you, and how much food you have.

You can always travel with empty water tanks, which will give you some more leeway. Will you be carrying bikes on the back?

Gerald

_Edit: nice choice of van, by the way :wink: _


----------



## winnyards (May 2, 2007)

If at all possible I would advise asking the dealer to provide a weighbridge certificate ( average fee = £5.00 ) before buying the vehicle.
Also be very clear in what conditions the vehicle was presented i.e : driver / fuel / gas / water. Ideally you should be present as well to make a note of these items.


----------



## Magnor (May 1, 2005)

word of warning. Insist on the vehicle being weighed BEFORE you purchase. I purchased a brand new Chausson 2 years ago which was also on a 3400kg chassis. I made the dealer refund all my money when I discovered that the mass in running order was significantly heavier than the CoC stated. So much so that I could only carry 2 person even though it was 4 berth with 4 travel seats. I would not trust the tech spec - Weigh before you part with any money.


----------

